# Trolling motor mount



## bassguytom (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a transom mount trolling motor for my 12 foot Jon. My question is can I mount it on the side of the boat so I can reach it to steer from the front seat? Just wondering if this will work.


----------



## jethro (Mar 27, 2015)

I've done that before. It works but was not ideal since the side of the boat is much more flexible than the transom. Use two long pieces of wood on either side of the boat side (you'll need to make up some space anyway) and it won't flex as much, but it still will. It also doesn't track the boat straight on long runs, but for fishing it's not bad. The flexing of the side of the boat is not going to hurt anything, but it can be a bit annoying.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 27, 2015)

I have done it as well, you can also turn the head around to better steer from behind the motor. Like Jethro mentioned it is less than ideal and you will probably want to do something different in the future. I did see a guy at a local lake that turned the head on his transom motor around and used it from the back and just fished with the back facing where he wanted to go as if it were the front of the boat. If he wanted to make a "run" he just spun it 180 degrees and went the other way until he got where he wanted to fish.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 27, 2015)

I've done it as well and the boat not tracking straight was very annoying for me.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 27, 2015)

Consider turning the head and using it as a front mount, if the shaft is long enough.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Anything like this?

https://www.google.com/search?q=gheenoe+trolling+motor+mount&rlz=1T4GGNI_enUS545US546&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=hggWVdaWFYOhgwTdi4Nw&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=744


----------



## richg99 (Mar 27, 2015)

Those are all Gheenoe mounts. I side-mounted a TM once. On a Gheenoe, too. Worked all right.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2015)

I know they are Gheenoe mounts....I own a Gheenoe.......Those mounts are presented as an idea only. They can be adapted to any boat that has a deck or bow cap. Can be made out of wood any size you like or whatever material you like.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pappy, I know you are a renowned Gheenoe owner and tinkerer...Just thought many others might not know for what boat they were made. I agree that they can be used on many other boats, too. richg99


----------



## bassguytom (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. I am going to create a front mount instead with the performance issues.


----------



## turbotodd (Mar 29, 2015)

I had one mounted on the side for a long time. 1432 flat bottom. 9.9 Johnny on the back. It works excellent on areas where you're not trolling a lot, like you're sneaking up on the fish. Turn the outboard fully in one direction and it offsets the tendency of the trolling motor to track the boat sideways. Besides there were many, many times when tracking sideways was a big help when sneaking in between Cypress trees.


----------

